# Any idea why my in-game sound is muted in VOD, but works when live? (mic works for both - Twitch)



## haz429 (Oct 16, 2020)

Originally posted in a Twitch forum, but was told this is an OBS issue (apparently) 

So I've just streamed the new CoD:BOCW beta and was trying to test out my in-game audio to see if it was too loud/quiet. However, whenever I watched the VOD there was no in-game sound and I could only hear my microphone. I go back to the livestream and I can hear everything perfectly?


Is it common for twitch to completely mute all audio tracks that aren't my microphone?


----------



## Deleted member 121471 (Oct 16, 2020)

Twitch will mute all portions of a VOD containing copyrighted material, such as music.


----------



## haz429 (Oct 16, 2020)

Volfield said:


> Twitch will mute all portions of a VOD containing copyrighted material, such as music.


My VOD wasn't muted, as I wasn't playing any music and I could still hear my microphone in the VOD. It was my Desktop Audio track that wasn't coming through on the VOD (but it did when it was live as I heard it myself and confirmed with others who watched)


----------



## Harold (Oct 16, 2020)

screenshot of your advanced audio properties (edit menu) please


----------



## haz429 (Oct 16, 2020)

Harold said:


> screenshot of your advanced audio properties (edit menu) please






Desktop Audio is in-game (on stream but not VOD)
Desktop Audio 2 is Discord (on stream but not VOD)
Mic/Aux is my microphone (on stream and VOD)


----------



## haz429 (Oct 16, 2020)

UPDATE: I had "Soundtrack by Twitch" installed and that separated my audio tracks in the VOD (see here: https://help.twitch.tv/s/article/soundtrack-audio-configuration?language=en_US)


----------



## Hortensus (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm having exactly the same problem. I hear my Mic on the VOD but all in game sound is missing. The music is missing but that's expected.
Looking at the info on the link you've posted it's tracks 1 and 6 that are important but both of ours are configured as  twitch suggest


----------



## Harold (Oct 18, 2020)

Soundtrack is breaking things in this regard.


----------



## haz429 (Oct 18, 2020)

Hortensus said:


> I'm having exactly the same problem. I hear my Mic on the VOD but all in game sound is missing. The music is missing but that's expected.
> Looking at the info on the link you've posted it's tracks 1 and 6 that are important but both of ours are configured as  twitch suggest
> 
> View attachment 62200


Enable your Desktop Audio as Track 6. Track 6 is the "VOD Audio", so anything not on Track 6 will not be on the VOD. Note that once you start streaming, it may get un-ticked so double check once you go live (I just uninstalled Soundtrack and removed the plugins so this doesnt happen anymore)


----------



## Negative (Dec 10, 2020)

Im having the same problem.... Uninstalling Soundtrack by Twitch....


----------



## Th3Yukio (Jan 21, 2021)

I'm having the same issue, uninstalled Soundtrack by Twitch, the problem persists... 

All my tracks are toggled

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## Elrithralas (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi all.
I have the exact same issue.
Deleted soundtrack by Twitch, Deleted source on SLOBS (it still exists but I don't know if it's useful to make it disappear from source suggestions and, to be honest, I don't know how to do that) but I still have no music or gameplay sound on my VoD's. Only my voice.
I just txeeted to have twitch's help but no amswer.
Has anyone found another way ?


----------



## Buterlesstoast (Feb 15, 2021)

I was also afflicted with the same problem and came across a fix. I tested it last night and it worked, very simple. I'm using streamlabs and I was not able to get any desktop Audio on my Twitch VODs. I was able to hear my mic audio, but not game or desktop audio. How I fixed it was simply adding an "Audio Output Capture" to my sources. Once I did this, it added audio to my VOD immediately. Really easy fix, I hope this helps someone else! All love!


----------



## robotpukeko (Mar 12, 2021)

Buterlesstoast said:


> I was also afflicted with the same problem and came across a fix. I tested it last night and it worked, very simple. I'm using streamlabs and I was not able to get any desktop Audio on my Twitch VODs. I was able to hear my mic audio, but not game or desktop audio. How I fixed it was simply adding an "Audio Output Capture" to my sources. Once I did this, it added audio to my VOD immediately. Really easy fix, I hope this helps someone else! All love!



Thanks, this was the only thing I could find that fixed my issue!


----------



## noneedforaname (Apr 25, 2021)

Oh my god Guys... it seems like most of you dont have any idea about what the audio config is for...
Let me explain the correct and way better solution than adding another soundsource to your scene... and some other details...

After installing "Soundtrack by Twitch" there is an audio-source added to your OBS called "VOD AUDIO FOR SOUNDTRACK".







You just have to read, guys. This is the track transmitted as the VOD Audio.
Now when we take a look at the checkboxes, we will see that "Desktop Audio" is not checked. This is done by Soundtrack. Because it usually plays via "desktop audio" (what really sucks... to be honest). So when you're not using Voicemeeter, then you have got 2 Options: Get rid of Soundtrack or reinclude Desktop Audio by checking the box at track 6.

If you want all things to be like "without Soundtrack" you have to disable the VOD Track in the Options... Simply go to "Output" and uncheck "TWITCH-VOD-TRACK". 



Et voila, the different VOD-Audio is gone. If you are using Voicemeeter i suggest you tell Soundtrack to send Audio to the "VB-Cable" or "Voicemeeter AUX Input". You can do this via Windows 10 Audio Settings... Rightclick Speaker in the "Systemtray" (thats the bottom right corner... in most cases...) and click on "open Sound-Settings" or whatever it says in english... then scroll down to advanced sound options and click it. Now you see this window (yeah i know... yours might be in a different language :P):





Here you can change the OUTPUT (its always the upper option) and the INPUT (lower option) for a specific program. MAYBE you have to enable Hardware encoding in "Soundtrack by Twitch" to make it appear in this menu.

Well that's all about this stuff. Hope this will help you to better understand what the settings are for and how to solve this issue with ST by Twitch.


EDIT: There was one thing i forgot to mention... i assume, that Soundtrack is NOT supposed to send its audio to desktop... i think in the beginning it was planned to add a virtual audio-device to the programm that's streaming the music right to the "VOD for Soundtrack by Twitch" Source... and the developers just lot it on the way to releasing it... :P So in short: i guess its a bug. No professional software engineer with streaming experience would EVER include include the music stream in the desktop audio and cut this whole sound out of the VOD... that's pretty BS... ^^ 
But MAYBE its working properly anywhere on a system in the open wilds of the internet... let me know if your Setup works different / without this "bug".


----------



## Satine (May 1, 2021)

Yeah,  "VOD for Soundtrack by Twitch" messed things up for me too. I did what *noneedforaname *described*.*
The only thing that i don't understand is; the audio of my game is gone now. I don't see anything on my audio mixer indicating the sound coming from the game. I tried to figure out myself what the problem is.
Under settings > audio > Desktop audio 2 > default  ( it was disabled)
That picks the audio up BUT when i play a clip from YT or something, both my mic and the audio is doubled.

I don't want to mess around too much, and doing something that i am not supposed to... so i'm here asking for help.

I use Voicemeeter btw


----------



## noneedforaname (May 5, 2021)

May i see your OBS Config? The Output-Tab and the Advanced Audio-Settings? Maybe we'll find out what produces the Double Sound. My first guess is that the "VOD for Soundtrack by Twitch" contains your game+voice and that OBS adds 2 more tracks with the same so its all doubled... but i have to check that first... (need to download one of my new VODs first...).


----------



## Natethegreat (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm starting to have the same issues but I'm not using no soundtrack audio by twitch. I'm using voicemeter banana for the music to not show in my vods. At first my game and party chat showed up in my vod but now nothing does. I had things separated in their own channels like this guy did on youtube.  Also it has nothing to do with audio being muted due to music. Just no audio is going through period


----------



## ZurkeyDurkey (Jun 6, 2022)

I know this is an old thread, but I wanted to make sure I add my experience with this.  First, Buterlesstoast's fix works, which is fantastic. The problem is this never was an issue in the past, and we shouldn't have to do this. I did some experimenting with two different OBSs; Streamlabs OBS and OBS Studio.  Twitch Soundtrack is not installed on my system.

First, I uninstalled Streamlabs OBS, and rebooted my system. I installed the latest release of both Streamlabs OBS and OBS Studio. I did not link my Twitch account.  I made sure all settings matched.  OBS Studio was able to have all game audio in the Twitch VOD once my stream ended. Streamlabs OBS did not have my game audio in the Twitch VOD; only my mic audio.

Next, I linked my Twitch account to both programs. I re-ran the test. Same results.

At least in my experience, this is an issue with Streamlabs OBS.


----------

